# Big 4 Point



## Hardy (Jan 2, 2005)

Over the weekend I went to Lake Lanier Islands and got a picture of this buck. He appears to be a young deer but has a huge 4 point rack. Maybe over the summer he will relocate to someones hunting club because he will be a good one next year.

Have you seen a 4 point this big??? : 

How wide is the rack?


----------



## leo (Jan 2, 2005)

*Now that's what I call*

a 4 POINTER  


Good pics Hardy  

leo


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 2, 2005)

*4 pointer*

I shot a 4 pt this last weekend,14.5" inside spread,145LBS, Tthought he was big,Man thats a big rack.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 2, 2005)

Lots of good feed on that 18 hole food plot  

Great young deer! 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hardy (Jan 2, 2005)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> Lots of good feed on that 18 hole food plot


I think you're right Jeff. All the deer up there are fat and healthy. I think they spend more time on the course than the golfers do


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 2, 2005)

Very nice 4 point!  Looks like his browtines have been broken off... 

Be hard to let that one walk, he looks to be pretty mature.  

If not, imagine what he'd look like in 2-3 years???


----------



## jay sullivent (Jan 2, 2005)

*4 point?*

am i the only one that sees a 6 point in that picture?!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 2, 2005)

Dang what height!

Jim


----------



## Toliver (Jan 2, 2005)

Jay, I think you're seeing what Delton is seeing.  Either the brow tines got broke off or they never quite developed.  Hard to tell from those angles.  But if that's his first or second rack, he should be quite impressive at 3 1/2 or 4 1/2 years old!!


----------



## jay sullivent (Jan 2, 2005)

i think i can hang a ring on both of those brow tines.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 2, 2005)

A "point" by Boone and Crockett standards

"To be counted a point, the projection must be at least one inch long, with the length exceeding width at one inch or more of length."

Those brow tines, or lackthereof, aren't an inch from what I can tell.


----------



## jay sullivent (Jan 2, 2005)

i did not know that. i thought if you could hang a ring on it , it's a point.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 2, 2005)

A ton of people think that.. And to each his own...

My dad, cousins, uncles, etc... count anything above "smooth".   I've seen what I'd call 6's or 8's become 10's and 12's depending on who's counting.


----------



## Hardy (Jan 2, 2005)

Here is a close up picture and Delton may be right and the brow tines have been broken but they would not have been as large as the rest of the rack. I'm not sure he formed brow tines this year.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 3, 2005)

my x-wife used to work at the islands till 9 every night at the old cottages and there have always been some big bucks on the islands. a huge 12 pointer was hit by a car one night and my x called me. I went over and helped the islands police officer load him in a golf cart . i guess he he would green score over 140 bc but only weighed 140 lbs. as far as plenty of food for the deer its getting pretty overpopulated . the browse line in the golf course and around the camp ground is 4 ft off the ground. if you hit your ball in the woods just drop to one knee and you can see a 100 yards!! Ive even seen the deer eat the juniper bushes round the hotel entrance!! not 10 feet from the door.It going in the direction of red top mnt. state park.


----------



## pendy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Boy*

That is some kind of rack!!!


----------



## Label Dawg (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw this same buck back in mid-August very near the LLI golf course and water park.

He crossed the road in front of us late that afternoon with two of his buddies.....two 8 pointers!


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 7, 2005)

*Looks like*

a big six point a killed a few years ago.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Jan 10, 2005)

A 75 Inch 4 Pt Cool


----------



## Duff (Jan 11, 2005)

4 or 6, thats a great young deer! 


Greatt 6 as well Tom


----------



## short stop (Jan 11, 2005)

that would be a shot  buck ----------I saw one on the apalachee river   maybe 5 years ago that looked alot like that 1  and I called myself names for a week becacause i passed him up ---he now resides on a friends wall ,shot the a year laterand he was the same size only thicker no brows and 10  g-2s --nice picture


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks like his brow tines are broken off.........but regardless, he'll be a good'en next season


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 11, 2005)

*He a six with brow nubs....*

2 years and he will be huge with the length hes already sportin.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Beautiful buck Hardy,*

and to think if you had already killed a small buck he would be illegal to harvest.

Al


----------



## StinkyPete (Jan 20, 2005)

Sweet buck


----------

